# Spielbarkeit Hardware und reale Anforderungen



## KrasotaArygos (27. Januar 2019)

Hi, habe nun schon mehrere Spiele durch und musste immer wieder feststellen, dass alle einen gemeinsamen Nenner hatten: Hardwareanforderungen.

Ich gehe hierbei nicht von den Minimalanforderungen aus, sondern den empfohlenen des Herstellers. Egal ob WoW, GW2, ArcheAge,.....mein System scheint immer wieder in die Knie gezwungen zu werden.

Liegt es wirklich am System oder an den Komponenten? Aktuell spiele ich vor allem ArcheAge und merke, dass bei höchstmöglichen Grafikeinstellungen das Spiel zwar hammergeil ausschaut, mein Rechner aber kurz vor dem Herzkasperl steht. Was kann oder muss da da anders oder besser machen? Bis dato dachte ich, dass das System zwar uralt ist, aber dennoch ausreichend sein sollte. (Temperaturen sind alle im Normbereich)
Was ich merke, dass im taskmanager- Leistung-gpu, diese total ausgeschöpft wird. Ist daher die gtx1060 einfach nur zu schwach?


Win 10 64Bit home
i7 - 3770k (OC 4,2Ghz)
32GB DDR3-Ram 2400
Z77A-G43
Geforce GTX  1060 6GB
128GB SSD Samsung 830
1 TB HDD WD


----------



## MikolajPL (27. Januar 2019)

Ich habe sogar ein schwächeres System als du und trotzdem keine der erwähnten Beobachtungen gemacht. Allerdings wähle ich auch nicht die höchstmöglich Grafikeinstellungen, sondern belasse es bei der Voreinstellung (die Spiele lesen wohl die Systeminformation und machen geeignete Vorschläge).

Ich behaupte, dass du bei FullHD mit 1920 x 1080 Pixel keine Probleme haben solltest. Bei welcher Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## KrasotaArygos (27. Januar 2019)

m_21st_century schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass du bei FullHD mit 1920 x 1080 Pixel keine Probleme haben solltest. Bei welcher Auflösung spielst du?


 

1920x1080
Grafikeinstellung auf max.
 

Wenn ich diese runterschraube wird es zwar merklich besser, dann sieht das Spiel aber nicht mehr so fantastisch aus - klar, es ist dann immer noch atemberaubend schön, aber ich möchte zwingend das komplette spiel "erleben" können, nicht nur eine abgespeckte version aufgrund mangelnder Hardware.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2019)

Naja, die CPU ist fast 7 Jahre alt. Und die GTX 1060 6GB ist eine Grafikkarte, die zwar ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bietet, aber halt keine, von der man ruckelfreies Spielen auf höchsten Settings erwarten kann.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (27. Januar 2019)

Die CPU wird nicht komplett ausgelastet, die 4 Kerne schaffen ArcheAge ohne Probleme und liegen meist bei 60-80%, dank dem OC auf 4,2ghz. Einziges Problem also scheinbar wirklich die 1060 - für den Preis erwartete ich wesentlich mehr.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2019)

60-80% sind schon eine hohe Auslastung. "Ohne Probleme" würde ich daher nicht sagen. Und bei einer Grafikkarte für um die 200,-  kann man eben nicht "wesentlich mehr" erwarten, wie du siehst.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (28. Januar 2019)

Guten morgen, was wäre denn dann am sinnvollsten, einfach nur die Grafikkarte austauschen oder gleich ein neues System? Wenn ja, einen Tipp?


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2019)

Die Frage nach dem kompletten Systemtausch kann man dir beantworten, wenn du sagst, wie hoch dein maximales Budget wäre. 

 

Die Festplatten würde ich behalten, spart Budget - wobei eine 512GB - 1TB SSD nicht verkehrt wäre für weitere Spiele.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (28. Januar 2019)

Ja, das merke ich mittlerweile schon die 128SSD ist so wenig, dass ich mich nur auf ein Spiel konzentrieren kann und die anderen immer uf die HDD schmeissen musste. Ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit eine Anfrage im anderen Beitrag erstellt, der scheint aber tot" zu sein...Das Bugdet sollte die 2.000,-€ nicht überschreiten.

Hier das zitat aus dem andren Beitrag: 
 

 


*Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*
max. 2.000,-€
*Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"?* 
nein
*Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen? *

egal
*Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*

nein (ggf die Festplatten)

*In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? *

HD / UHD

*Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*

ArcheAge, GuildWars2, WorldofWarcraft, !!! Achtung Multi-accountplayer!!!

*In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?* 

ultra/maximale Detail

*Hast du vor zu Übertakten? *

ja, sollte unbedingt möglich sein

*Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch?*

Netflix (UHD) Skypen, Discord/Ts³ zeitgleich mit den o.g. Spielen


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2019)

2000€ und UHD mit Ultra-Details und Multitasking .. ist schon sehr verwegen der Wunsch. ^^

 

Zwingend AMD, zwingend Intel/Nvidia oder egal?


----------



## KrasotaArygos (28. Januar 2019)

Bin eigentlich kein AMD-Fan, von daher würde ich gern Intel vorziehen. (Hab noch nen Uralttrauma von amd zu bewältigen)

ind die 2.000,-€ so eng bemessen? Im Notfall warte ich den ein oder anderen Monat länger - dann gehen auch 2.500,€. Sollte es dann noch mehr werden, wird es wohl eher was Richtung Sommer2019. Sollte dann aber auch laufen wie geschnitten Brot..


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2019)

Ok. Also, ich würde vor allem noch auf weitere Generationen der Raytracing-Karten warten, bis das alles etwas ausgereifter ist. Und, dass die Speicherpreise wieder runtergehen ^^


----------



## KrasotaArygos (29. Januar 2019)

Gibts da eine Art zeitlichen Plan, Sommer/Herbst/Winter2019/2020?


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2019)

Folgen Sie unseren Kollegen von pcgameshardware.de ;-) 

Da kannst du übrigens auch im Forum Beratung zu Hardware-Setups holen - mit deinem Login von buffed.de


----------



## KrasotaArygos (30. Januar 2019)

Habe ich nun getan, danke und siehe da, ein System weit unter den 2.000,-€ Budget. Danke.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2019)

Thread gefunden 
Beim Tower würde ich tatsächlich noch das Upgrade auf R6 Define fahren - der ist großartig.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (8. Mai 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Thread gefunden
> Beim Tower würde ich tatsächlich noch das Upgrade auf R6 Define fahren - der ist großartig.


Danke, wo ist da der Unterschied bei dem Gehäuse zwischen 129,-€ und bis zu 154,-€? Da scheint es eine ganze liste gleicher zu geben.


Edit: Hab mir alles durchgelesen und denke die PCGH-Edition ist wonach ich gesucht habe, danke.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2019)

Naja, die Preisunterschiede entstehen bspw. durch:

 

Darstellungsfarbe, also Gunmetal, Metalic, Blackout etc., ob mit / ohne Seiten-Fenster, oder ob der Tower (oben vorn) integriert einen USB Type-C-Anschluss haben soll.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (8. Mai 2019)

Da war die Antwort ja schneller als mein editieren... Danke.

Das Gehäuse steht also mittlerweile fest, also nur noch auf die neuen Prozessoen von AMD warten.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Da war die Antwort ja schneller als mein editieren...  Danke.
> 
> Das Gehäuse steht also mittlerweile fest, also nur noch auf die neuen Prozessoen von AMD warten.


 

 

Dass die Wahl auf die PCGH-Edition gefallen ist, freut meine Kollegen bestimmt.


----------

